# Philippine Java Fern



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

im just wondering because i got a mail letter saying mine is disposed of


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I Can Mate said:


> im just wondering because i got a mail letter saying mine is disposed of


you order it from singapore/malaysia?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

where did you order it from? I dont think the java fern species is on the list of invasive species.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive never heard of it as you can get it at most lfs everywhere unless philippene java fern is differnt then normal java fern. Did it have the right permits and everything needed to be sent through customs (which im guessing is where is got stopped)? You will probably want to message who you got it from to see whats up.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i ordered it online from ebay i just it came from asia.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea, that happens a lot coming from asia.


----------

